# M.2 Nvme SSD not showing in BIOS



## slash12340 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi,

I recently built my first PC and after using it for a few days, I noticed that it would blue screen if I left it idle for about 30 mins. So I decided to reinstall windows. Afterward, while I was reinstalling all my apps, it froze and blue screened on me. When I turned it back on, it went straight into bios and didn't show my M.2 (on which I had installed windows). 

I have now installed windows on my HDD for the time being. The SSD doesn't show up in windows or bios. I have tried resetting the CMOS and tried updating drivers but nothing worked.

I have the *Samsung 970 Evo 500GB* and the motherboard is *Asus B550-F Wifi*. 

Can someone please help me out or give some suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 3, 2020)

Test and see if it is seen in the bios on a different PC , if still unseen RMA it! Good luck!


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Try it in the second M2 slot and see if it is detected in the Bios.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Try it in the second M2 slot and see if it is detected in the Bios.


You thinking maybe the m.2 slot he has been using for the last few days possibly died?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 3, 2020)

DRDNA said:


> You thinking maybe the m.2 slot he has been using for the last few days possibly died?


It may behave differently using Sata instead of PCI-e.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> It may behave differently using Sata instead of PCI-e.


but will a Nvme work in the Sata m.2? i think the key slot is on the other side.

EDIT" never mind as it seems his mobo only has two m.2 and both are pcie 4 so it should fit just fine. *Also his m.2 ports are both NVME and Sata mode*.
*        PCIe 4.0-Ready    *

ROG Strix B550-F Gaming WiFi has two M.2 slots, including the latest PCIe 4.0, to provide maximum storage flexibility and the fastest data speeds available via the 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen platform. Both M.2 slots support up to the type 22110 socket and NVM Express RAID for a performance boost.


----------



## slash12340 (Sep 3, 2020)

DRDNA said:


> Test and see if it is seen in the bios on a different PC , if still unseen RMA it! Good luck!


I don't have a second PC to test it on, unfortunately. If nothing works then I'll probably go to a technician and ask for him to test it on his pc.



Caring1 said:


> Try it in the second M2 slot and see if it is detected in the Bios.


Tried it in both M.2 slots. Same results


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 3, 2020)

Sounds like the drive died.


----------



## slash12340 (Sep 5, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Sounds like the drive died.



I checked in the device manager. Under "Storage controllers," the "standard NVME controller" has a little yellow triangle next to it and it says that the "device cannot start." So I think you are right. But please correct me if I am wrong; could this still possibly be a problem in my mobo or no?

Thanks


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi,
Did you install the driver ?








						Samsung Magician & SSD Tools & Software Update | Samsung Semiconductor Global
					

Download Samsung Magician, tools & software for Samsung SSDs, Data Migration Software, Firmware, Driver, Data Center Toolkit, Activation Software.




					www.samsung.com
				




Then install magician see if the firmware is up to date.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 5, 2020)

It's dead for sure, blue screens, doesn't work with any of the slots work, device manage error.



slash12340 said:


> I checked in the device manager. Under "Storage controllers," the "standard NVME controller" has a little yellow triangle next to it and it says that the "device cannot start." So I think you are right. But please correct me if I am wrong; could this still possibly be a problem in my mobo or no?
> 
> Thanks



Both slots not working ? Possible but improbable.


----------

